# need help



## yot (8 Jun 2004)

I have problem now.... I applied to be Med A as reserve. However, right now, I would like to apply as regular. I get sworn in on this Thursday, so what can I do now?


plz help me..  :crybaby:


----------



## Spr.Earl (8 Jun 2004)

Join the Resrves and do your best and it helps with your application for the Reg.Force.
But while you are in the Reserves sign up for the Reg.s


----------



## yot (8 Jun 2004)

so u suggest that I keep to get sworn in this week. Then during this time, sign up for Reg instead re-apply as Reg? Does this take a yr or more for transfer? (because I read some topic about transfering)


----------



## Spr.Earl (8 Jun 2004)

If you really want to go into the Reg.'s yes,and while you are in the Reserves and applying it may lessen the waiting time as they see you are already prepared for Military Life and willing.

Just my own thoughts, any of my peers care to comment?


----------



## Tracker (8 Jun 2004)

Yot  Call the CFRC and ask a recruiter what they think.  Sometimes a component transfer takes longer than applying as a civilian.  Are you going to apply as ROTP Nursing?  If that is the case, you can go directly into the CFRC and apply and your application can throughout the summer as you do BMQ.  You will have to do Officer Basic later.


----------



## yot (8 Jun 2004)

no, I am going to giveup my nursing degree, its too hard for me and I can't handle it. And now, I am going to apply 711 Medical Tech.


----------



## NMPeters (8 Jun 2004)

What makes you think that being in the CF and learning the Med Tech trade is going to be any easier than going to school for a nursing degree?


----------



## yot (8 Jun 2004)

I saw so many people quit after few weeks... besides, I am still on waitlist... I may need to wait a yr or more... 
after 4 yrs to finish my degree its too long for me. At that time I will be old to join army. Why don't I learn Med Tech instead of Nursing right now?!   :-\


----------



## quebecrunner (8 Jun 2004)

Too old to join at 24???? I've check your profile. Dont give me that poor excuse. I'm 29 and i'm re-joining the reserve, after being refused in the reg. If everything go well, i'm gonna finish an MBA in 3 years, then i will submit my transfer request to join the reg at 32-33. 

And if younger candidates tell me that i'm too old to join, i will ask them to go on a run with me. After 3 hours, they gonna see that being old is not an handicap!!! :fifty:


----------



## yot (8 Jun 2004)

no I am going to be 26 after I graduate... I am 21 in 2004!


----------



## combat_medic (8 Jun 2004)

Yot: Call CFRC Vancouver and ask them BEFORE you get sworn in. It can be a big hassle doing a transfer, so you might want to find out the easiest course before you've sworn in to the reserves. They're open until at least 4 or 5 today, and you have nothing to lose by calling.


----------



## Barb (8 Jun 2004)

You would definitely not be too old if you finished nursing!!  I am 36 and start basic for Reg force on July 20th.  It is your decision if you don't want to pursue the nursing right now but would rather be a Med Tech.  You are the only one that knows what is best for you but as people stated already, talk to your recruiter as well.  Good luck everything!


----------



## bossi (8 Jun 2004)

Um ... this decision could affect the rest of your life, so you might want to slow down and think this one out for yourself
(i.e. it really sounds like you're doing a "speed wobble" ...)

Okay - first of all, you've been accepted for the Reserves (i.e. they've got a vacancy right now).
However, the Regular Force might not have a vacancy right away ...
So, keep in mind, you might benefit from finding out FIRST if you like the Army enough to do it full-time ...

Think it over - no matter what advice you receive, here or from your family and friends, YOU are the only one who'll have to live with the consequences of your actions for the rest of your life ...

Good luck.


----------



## yot (8 Jun 2004)

bossi said:
			
		

> Okay - first of all, you've been accepted for the Reserves (i.e. they've got a vacancy right now).
> However, the Regular Force might not have a vacancy right away ...
> So, keep in mind, you might benefit from finding out FIRST if you like the Army enough to do it full-time ...



that is the thing I worry about too. I wonder I may need to redo all the test and have to wait again!

2nd:
 "IF" I fail the bmq... then what can I do? I can't turn back again and wait for my nursing degree... but I can't do both thing in one time too.


----------



## bossi (8 Jun 2004)

This is where you have to start making some difficult decisions.
You know yourself better than any of us - you think the nursing degree is too tough, and you're ready to abandon that one before your even start it.
Do you know as much about the Army as you know about the nursing degree?

You haven't even started in the Reserves, but ... you think you want to join the Army full-time.
What will you do if you join the Army fulltime, and then find out it's too tough, too?
(at that point in time, you would have already abandoned the nursing degree - what options would you have left?  No education, no career ...)

You should sit down with your family, and get advice from your closest friends - not from us.


----------



## yot (8 Jun 2004)

well, that is my problem.. no one can choose this for me. 

anyway I got all advice now. Thanks.. 

ps. sorry if I make u angry  ;D


----------



## Fruss (9 Jun 2004)

I'm not in the army ..yet...   but as I could see in this forum (and I read a lot), the army is not a cakewalk or a walk in the park...   If you think that school is too hard for you, maybe the army is not the right place either... Or maybe you're like me and searched this forum from one end to another and can't wait to be pushed to your limits and even further!!   :threat:   :evil:

It's your choice!! Take some time to think about it!!   Like many said before, it's a life long decision you will have to live with!!

Good luck in whatever you decide!


----------



## yot (9 Jun 2004)

once again, I join army not because this is my last step. I can do other things, like computer tech. I join army because I love the way to live! Drill, gun... these kind of stuff. I think school is hard because I don't enjoy it. I can't even sit on the chair reading the book in 2 hrs. However, I love sport, active stuff.


----------



## Bert (9 Jun 2004)

I wouldn't worry about the future Yot.   No matter what, life will always continue day by day and year by year.   Have patience.   Whatever your goal, just keep going there.

If you go into the regular force and you're posted near a city and a University, you can always take night courses and work towards a degree.   In the reserves, you
can go to University full or part time.   Theres educational benefits with the military too.   The med trades can take you into new areas and experiences and maybe
you may want to go for a MD.   Who knows.   Follow you heart on this one and sit back and enjoy the ride. <Enter sound of the USS Enterprise doing a fly-by>.   Which brings up another question.   Why the Army?   The Air Force is where to be!   

Also, BMQ is not about failure.  Its about teamwork, perseverence, focus, drill, military knowedge, and going beyond what you thought you could as a civilian.
You won't fail if you try.  The ones that quit are the ones that fail.  Go team go and all that jazz.

Another option is to go to University and get that degree.  You can always apply to the military later and get a commission.  Lots of options anyway.


----------



## yot (9 Jun 2004)

gotta!  ;D


----------



## RebornXmetalhead (9 Jun 2004)

Nothing is too hard.
I'm joining Reg wether I like it or not. If I hate it, I'm only forced to do 3 years.
If it's too hard, once you've spent a few weeks there you should be used to it.
Besides, challenges are fun. It's a totally different lifestyle, anything could happen, you'll learn more than you could ever imagine, you'll experience things, perhaps travel and see numerous sites, etc..

I can't wait. I'm actually going to start the application process as soon as I get back from some camp this summer. So I'd say September.

Good luck man, if you don't like the military life... tough haha.


----------



## Infanteer (9 Jun 2004)

Learning to properly communicate your thoughts in writing would help you in both school and the military....


----------



## yot (9 Jun 2004)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> Learning to properly communicate your thoughts in writing would help you in both school and the military....


hehe... ya, I need that as well.


----------



## Donut (9 Jun 2004)

Yot, just to add to the volume of feedback you've gotten already, I have to point out that if you're no longer interested in a BSc N degree due to the amount of school you need to do, I think you may be unpleasantly surprised by the amount of academic study involved in being a medic, either reg f or reserve. 

 Not only are the courses intellectually challenging, and the margin for error very slim, but these professions absolutely demand a life-long commitment to learning, to self-education and to a mind-set whereby even though you think you know everything to do your job a) you know you can do it better, and b) you don't ever know enough about the subject.

So, take a deep breath, start in the Reserves to see if this is for you, you can always go back to school later (keep your name on the waitlist, you can withdraw later).  If this is for you, you can think about a transfer later, Reserve time does count and Res Med courses do comprise some of the Reg F QL3.


----------



## yot (9 Jun 2004)

hum, I know someone don't like me in this topic, but anyway.. 

Thanks for your advice. 



			
				ParaMedTech said:
			
		

> I have to point out that if you're no longer interested in a BSc N degree due to the amount of school you need to do, I think you may be unpleasantly surprised by the amount of academic study involved in being a medic, either reg f or reserve.



I am still interested for the nursing degree, and I also know that these are challenging. My goal is help the people who need in 3rd countries or poor children.



			
				ParaMedTech said:
			
		

> So, take a deep breath, start in the Reserves to see if this is for you, you can always go back to school later (keep your name on the waitlist, you can withdraw later).   If this is for you, you can think about a transfer later, Reserve time does count and Res Med courses do comprise some of the Reg F QL3.



This is my way... I took this way already. I post this topic because no one can help me... either my parents. They can't even point out the direction for me. I need more $ to support my family, so I can't fail, CAN'T. If I am singal, I can choose whateven I want. But I can't. Anyway, I will keep going, and get sworn in on Thursday as a reserver. And see if this is really good for me


----------



## Tracker (9 Jun 2004)

Yot

Good luck, I hope you have a positive experiance.


----------

